# Calhanoglu è del Milan. E' fatta! Nelle prossime ore a Milano.



## admin (1 Luglio 2017)

Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.

*Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Quest'anno finalmente si potranno vedere delle belle partite. D'altronde lo stesso Fassone disse che quest'anno ci divertiremo.


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Benissimo così!


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si parla di 20-21 milioni più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ottimo,e anche buona cifra! La Madonnina ti aspetta,caro Hakan.


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Luglio 2017)

Godo, stasera Vasco + Calhanoglu non posso chiedere di più


----------



## vanbasten (1 Luglio 2017)

Benvenuto Hakan, guardate la gran botta al minuto 5


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Non c'è nulla di più eccitante del mercato del milan quest'estate. Scusate ma vado un attimo in bagno...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Luglio 2017)

"Giocatore medio, un Delofeu più sfigato"


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si parla di 20-21 milioni più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Mamma mia che goduria


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Luglio 2017)

Welcome to milan hakan


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si parla di 20-21 milioni più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Hakan !!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si parla di 20-21 milioni più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Bene. Anche il prezzo è ottimo.


----------



## Konrad (1 Luglio 2017)

Complimenti alla società! 
Analizzato...puntato...portato a casa in breve!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si parla di 20-21 milioni più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



GRandissimo colpo anche per il prezzo mamma mia *-*  .


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla società!
> Analizzato...puntato...portato a casa in breve!



Secondo me lo seguivano già da tempo. Mirabelli non è stato in Germania per mangiare, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Crox93 (1 Luglio 2017)

Mamma miaaaa


----------



## Heaven (1 Luglio 2017)

7 acquisti ed il mercato ancora non è ufficialmente iniziato

Poveri (noi!)


----------



## Alex (1 Luglio 2017)

bene cosi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Luglio 2017)

BENVENUTO DIO DELLE PUNIZIONI 
forse suona meglio in inglese ? God of punishments


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si parla di 20-21 milioni più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



E andiamoooooo


----------



## Il barone rossonero (1 Luglio 2017)

Buonissimo acquisto!!! Mancano ancora un centrocampista con i controcazzi almeno un esterno veloce e belotti


----------



## vanbasten (1 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> GRandissimo colpo anche per il prezzo mamma mia *-*  .



Il prezzo non è altissimo perchè ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2019. Con i prezzi che girano vale almeno 35 milioni


----------



## diavolo (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si parla di 20-21 milioni più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Questo è un gran colpo,bravi Fassone e Mirabelli


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2017)

*Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni. *


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Benvenuto Hakan, guardate la gran botta al minuto 5



ha purgato pure neuer su punizione  

cmq il gol n°1 è pazzesco, non ci credeva nessuno, quelli del dortmund gli hanno lasciato la visuale totalmente aperta. 

un cecchino così ci serviva maledettamente, mi spiace per jack e suso che ora ne tireranno di meno


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni. *



Da notare bene lo stipendio 2,5 milioni cifra giusta, con cravatta gialla a parte che non l'avremmo MAI preso ma minimo gli dava 3,5.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni. *



Grandissima operazione anche economicamente!


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni. *



Arriva già stasera o domani?


----------



## Dany20 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Quanto è bello vedere al lavoro Faxone e Mirabelli.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni. *



Quindi è già finita la loro pausa ? 
e qualcuno iniziava pure a rumoreggiare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni. *



Un furto da parte nostra praticamente.


----------



## King of the North (1 Luglio 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Godo, stasera Vasco + Calhanoglu non posso chiedere di più



Sei bolognese?


----------



## Djerry (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni. *



Al di là dei dubbi tecnici, tattici e fisici, ancora una volta il prezzo giusto e l'ingaggio giusto con l'anagrafe giusta.

Ed ancora una volta niente da dire al dinamico duo, ora vediamo Montella cosa si inventa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Luglio 2017)

Sono contento ma aspetto comunque un nome che faccia scalpore, un simil-campione.

Ci stiamo riempendo di scommesse, va bene ma fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Pitermilanista (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Grazie AD Fassone, grazie DS Mirabelli, grazie proprietà cinese! Essere tornati un club che FA CALCIO e non riciclo e spartizione di mazzette, quasi mi commuove. 

Benvenuto, Campione! Facci godere!


----------



## Rossonero10 (1 Luglio 2017)

Ciao a tutti !

Sono nuovo sul forum ma sono mesi che vi leggo tutti i giorni.

Non conosco questo giocatore ma da quello che si legge su internet, sembra che abbiamo fatto un grande colpo!

Complimenti alla nostra nuova dirigenza e in boca al lupo HAKAN! Spero che vestirà la maglia 10 e che la onorerà come si deve!


----------



## King of the North (1 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Da notare bene lo stipendio 2,5 milioni cifra giusta, con cravatta gialla a parte che non l'avremmo MAI preso ma minimo gli dava 3,5.


Ne diede 4,5 a famini.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni. *



Grandissimo colpo. Finalmente torniamo con i nomi degni di questa maglia. Canalhoglu vuol dire: Tecnica sopraffina , ambidestro, testa alta e passagi filtranti mortali. Spero che sarà il nostro Juninho sui calci di punizione. 
Tanta roba.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni. *


E comunque come non dimenticare la famosa citazione:"Una buona base c'è già, faremo solo pochi acquisti per puntellare la squadra".
Che troll che sono Fassone e Mirabelli  
Dopo questo, avanti un altro! L'opera di rifondazione continua.


----------



## Victorss (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Mamma mia ragazzi vado a cambiare le mutandeeeeee!


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



I cinezi poveri


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Luglio 2017)

100gr di croccantezza..


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Luglio 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sono contento ma aspetto comunque un nome che faccia scalpore, un simil-campione.
> 
> Ci stiamo riempendo di scommesse, va bene ma fino ad un certo punto.



Io non direi affatto che Calhanoglu è una scommessa...


----------



## IronJaguar (1 Luglio 2017)

Grandissimo affare a quelle cifre poi...costa meno di Conti e prenderà poco più di ingaggio, grandissimo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2017)

Fassone e Mirabelli lavoro STRAORDINARIO. Se pensiamo che é costato quanto Bertolacci...


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Fassone e Mirabelli lavoro STRAORDINARIO. Se pensiamo che é costato quanto Bertolacci...



.

Il Condor non sa seppure chi sia il turco


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Luglio 2017)

Grandissimo acquisto! Finora il miglior in assoluto.


----------



## fra29 (1 Luglio 2017)

Primo colpo che mi fa realmente sognare.. potrà fallre ma non vedo l'ora di vederlo con la nostra maglietta..


----------



## Gekyn (1 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Il Condor non sa seppure chi sia il turco



Ancora non avete capito, il condor comprava solo da chi gli garantiva un ritorno di ........"immagine" ecco perché comprava sempre dai soliti procuratori e presidenti!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Perfetto.

Manca poco per avere un buon 11 e puntare ai primi 4 posti.

Poi con due top puoi puntare al secondo.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Fantastico !!!


----------



## unbreakable (1 Luglio 2017)

Per me gli hanno detto che giocava nei rossoneri sbagliati ..
Vai e accendi san siro..facci sognare..

Complimenti a fax e max gran colpo..poi a quel prezzo..che differenza rispetto all Italia. .


----------



## krull (1 Luglio 2017)

Questo é un campione. PUNTO


----------



## Black (2 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



benissimo! Altro acquisto importante. Anche questo giovane, con ottimo potenziale. Si spera possa far parte di un nuovo ciclo del Milan. Se invece dovesse fallire, sarà comunque rivendibile, al contrario del 99% degli acquisti della passata gestione.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Luglio 2017)

Quanto sono contento! Che sogno, stiamo tornando


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2017)

Giocatore letale sui calci da fermo, già me lo sogno che sta per tirare una punizione dal limite dell'area con Buffon in porta dall'altra parte.
Ricordo perfettamente questa partita con la Lazio dove troneggiò senza problemi, ha un tiro elegante (lo si nota nei calci di punizione) ma ha una violenza nel tiro che gli permette di tirare da qualsiasi punizione.
A quella cifra è un colpaccio, giocatore duttile come pochi, un vero 10.


----------



## wfiesso (2 Luglio 2017)

Godo, Godo come un riccio, gran bel calciatore, finalmente un numero 10 con i piedi buoni per davvero


----------



## Igniorante (2 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ottimo anche il costo, un'estate fantastica


----------



## chicagousait (2 Luglio 2017)

No vabbè io nn sono più abituata a questi acquisti intelligenti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Luglio 2017)

I colpi, per ora, , che mi fanno più emozionare sono rodriguez e proprio calha


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Quanto è bello vedere al lavoro Faxone e Mirabelli.


Che spettacolo Fassone e Mirabelli al lavoro semicit.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo Fassone e Mirabelli al lavoro semicit.



Ahhhh come lavorano Fassone e Mirabelli (Cit. e riadatt.)


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Luglio 2017)

Colpaccio non posso credere che kessie sia costato di più. Perfetto!


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Benvenuto Hakan, guardate la gran botta al minuto 5



Ma fa cosa vuoleeeee aaaaa che piedino che goduria

Grazie fax e max


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2017)

Sono le 4.30 del mattino arrivo dalla tappa del tour a Milano e leggo tutto questo 

Fatemi dire una cosa , SE e ripeto SE non prende la 10 ci sarà da divertirti quando inizieranno a fare veramente sul serio perché come detto da Mirabelli la squadra va rifatta + 2 campioni .

Occhio che se non prende la 10 la lasciano per qualcuno TOP


----------



## de sica (2 Luglio 2017)

Torno anche io dopo un sabato da leoni e trovo questa notizia.. Mamma mia raga


----------



## Schism75 (2 Luglio 2017)

Spero di ricredermi durante la stagione.


----------



## Roger84 (2 Luglio 2017)

Fantastico!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Questo è l'acquisto migliore che abbiamo fatto fin'ora; qualità, esperienza internazionale, talento e soprattutto un piede fatato!!!!!! Aggiungo che la dirigenza è assolutamente al top!!!


----------



## Mika (2 Luglio 2017)

Calhanoglu non è una scommessa  chi lo pensa se ne accorgerà presto!

Vamos!

Calhanoglu + Conti settimana prossima alla Madonnina.

Squadra giovane (Conti, Kessie) e con esperienza internazionale (Musacchio, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez, A. Silva, Borini)

Zero trentenni bolliti
Zero parametri zero
Zero prestiti senza senso

Bentornato A.C. Milan!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Luglio 2017)

Jerry Calha!


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Calhanoglu è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' tutto fatto. Il turco arriverà a Milano nelle prossime ore.
> 
> *Sky: Calhanoglu è costato 20 milioni più 4 di bonus. Il giocatore guadagnerà 2,5 milioni per le prossime 4 stagioni.*
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Sono felicissimo che sia arrivato lui e non "birretta" Forsberg.


----------



## koti (2 Luglio 2017)

Non mi sorprenderei se Montella lo mettesse mezzala con Jack spostato nel tridente.


----------



## Mika (2 Luglio 2017)

*.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Rimango perplesso, 
secondo me è emersa l'inesperienza di Mirabelli,
L'anno scorso invece del miglior giocatore turco, Galliani prese il miglior giocatore di tutto il campionato turco,
e lo pago la metà


----------



## Konrad (2 Luglio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu non è una scommessa  chi lo pensa se ne accorgerà presto!
> 
> Vamos!
> 
> ...



Io non so voi...ma inizio a essere in crisi di astinenza...spero tanto che negli ultimi giorni di agosto arrivino proprio almeno un trentenne bollito strapagato, almeno un parametro 0 anch'esso strapagato in termini di stipendio e un paio di prestiti inutili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Rimango perplesso,
> secondo me è emersa l'inesperienza di Mirabelli,
> L'anno scorso invece del miglior giocatore turco, Galliani prese il miglior giocatore di tutto il campionato turco,
> e lo pago la metà


Con trascorsi importanti nel miglior club di Germania (il turco soltanto nel Leverkusen) ed esperienza nel campionato italiano.


----------



## SmokingBianco (2 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Mika (2 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Sei bolognese?



No, sono di Pavia


----------



## Mika (2 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=3354]Mika[/MENTION] niente copia incolla e solo finti consentite. Leggi il regolamento.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2017)

Benissimo dopo tanto un bel fantasista che sa calciare le punizioni,
applausi alla nuova società che sono riusciti a fare un mercato di tale
portata in un solo mese e mezzo,molto di più del mercato fatto 
da Galliani negli ultimi 7 anni..


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2017)

*Calhanoglu verso Milano.*


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu verso Milano.*


----------



## sion (2 Luglio 2017)

Si gode


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu verso Milano.*



Volo Privato direzione Milano


----------



## Crox93 (2 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu verso Milano.*



Si volaaaa


----------



## smallball (2 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu verso Milano.*



che bella immagine


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu verso Milano.*



Già non mi piace come persona, 
non fa nemmeno portare il velo alla fidanzata


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu verso Milano.*


Sta già planando


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu verso Milano.*



Sarà, io continuo a non crederci..


----------



## Tobi (2 Luglio 2017)

non svegliatemi vi prego


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Calhanoglu verso Milano.*



777 Mirabelli sopra ogni cosa


----------



## Roger84 (2 Luglio 2017)

Mirabelli e Fassone li adoro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Questo ci farà fare un bel salto di qualità a livello di talento puro, con quel piede che si ritrova.....che mercato da sogno!!!!!!!!


----------

